# How would your dream bike be spec'd...



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

This should be fun. Money no object, spec your dream bike. I'm curious what money can buy in the DJ/Urban/Park world...

Frame:
Fork:
Headset:
Crank:
Chainguide:
Bottom Bracket:
Pedals:
Chain:
Cassette:
Rear Derailleur: 
Front Derailleur:
Shifters:
Handlebar:
Stem:
Grips:
Saddle:
Seatpost:
Brakes:
Brake Levers:
Front hub:
Rear hub:
Spokes:
Rims:
Tires:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Frame: Tonic Fab Fall Guy
Fork: Manitou Gold Label Jump Series 2 80mm white
Headset: I'm no headset expert, something sealed though.
Cranks: profile BMX SS 3-piece crankset 170 mm
Chainguide: Pffft, this bad boy is singlespeed.
Sprocket: Shadow Conspiracy Crowgora 28t with bash
Chain: shadow Conspiracy Interlock V2
Pedals: Fly Bikes Ruben
Bars: Atomlab Trailpimp
Stem: Atomlab Trailpimp
Grips: Demolition Team
Seat: Shadow crow slim
Back Brake: Avid SD7 rim brake
Lever: Avid Ultimate
Long brake cable
Front brake: No
Rims: 36h Atomlab Pimp 24"
Front Hub: Chris King 20mm 
Rear Hub: Profile SS Mini Cassette hub with 12t cog.
Tires: 24" Maxxis HolyRollers



I wish............


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

money no object?
sheeyit.
here we go.

Frame: Independent Fabrications Beatstick OR Charge Bikes Iron Ti (have you seen these? sick!)

Fork: Sherman Jumper with a titanium spring (but a light 3" travel traditional singlecrown from Avalanche would be a dream come true.)

Headset: Chris King Steelset

Crank: Profile Lite (titanium spindle.)

Pedals: Shimano DX (personal preference. they feel real nice. i could pimp it and go with the Fly Ruben pedals though.)

Chain: the nicest chain KMC makes

Handlebar: Sic Race (personal preference. they feel real nice. i could pimp it and go with titanium bars but i forget who makes em.)

Stem: Thomson X4 (but with 25.4mm clamp)

Grips: ODI Ruffians (from before they started wearing out too fast.)

Saddle: Shadow Crow (personal preference. it's a good seat.)

Seatpost: Thomson (of course.)

Brakes: Hope Mono Mini (only because Avid CPS aren't pimp enough. but they're my brake of choice.)

Brake Levers: Hope Mono Mini (Shimano XTR if i ran the Avid.)

Front hub: Profile OR Hadley

Rear hub: Profile OR Hadley (singlespeed.)

Spokes: the nicest spokes (titanium?) DT Swiss makes

Rims: Arrow FRX

Tires: DMR Motos

just some thoughts.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd don't have a preference for a lot of them, but i'd get:
Giant STP
RS Pike
King headset
Holzfeller cranks
Holzfeller pedals or Crankbros 50/50XX
XT Cassette
X.9 or X.0 RD
no FD
X.0 trigger shifter
WTB Speed V saddle
Avid Juicy 7 brakes w/ 203 mm rotors
AVid SD7 levers
King hubs
Maxxis Holyrollers


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Frame: Tonic Fall Guy, baby blue
Fork: Lowered 06 Z1 Sport, black lowers
Headset: FSA Impact Internal
Crank: Profile DJ, 170mm, black with Ti 5.5" spindle and *****in' Bolts
Bottom Bracket: Profile mid w/ Hop-up kit
Pedals: Fly Ruben sealed
Chain: KMC half-link
Cassette: Odyssey 10t 1-piece
Handlebar: Easton EA70 low-rise
Stem: Sic LL black
Grips: Primo logo, black, flanges cut off
Saddle: SDG I-sky, black
Seatpost: SDG I-beam
Brakes: Avid Ultimate, rear only
Brake Levers: Avid Ultimate with Odyssey Linear Slic cable
Front hub: Profile non-disc 20mm, black
Rear hub: Odyssey Hazard RHD 36h black w/ Profile ti axle
Spokes: DT 14g rear, 14/15g front, black
Rims: Sun Rhyno Lite XL 36h black front machined rear
Tires: Kenda Knipton 24"


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

For DJ and Park, here's mine:










Frame: USB Molly Maguire
Fork: Manitou Jumper 80mm w/ USB Stiff A$$ Spring
Headset: Chris King
Crank: Profile 175 arms w/ Ti spindle
Sprocket: FBM Race 37T
Chainguide: none
Bottom Bracket: Fly Spanish
Pedals: Fly Reubens (Sun Zuzu's on there now)
Chain: Sram PC68, 3/32
Cassette: Profile 17T
Rear Derailleur: none
Front Derailleur: none
Shifters: none
Handlebar: Custom 2.75" rise using 0.065 7/8 tubing (Profile 2.5" on there now)
Stem: S&M ******* Lite or Solid frontloader (Odyssey Elementary on there now)
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On's
Saddle: SDG Gran Prix w/ Ti rails
Seatpost: Thomson 26.8mm
Brakes: Fly 990s
Brake Levers: Odyssey
Front hub: Profile 20mm
Rear hub: Profile 110x14mm Cassette
Spokes: DT Champion
Rims: Sun RhinoLite XL's
Tires: Maxxis 24x2.4 (f), Kenda Kiniption 24x2.3 (r)


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Not experienced in a handful of fields (the ones that say "super strong and light"), but here's basically everything

Frame: Evil Imperial SL (black)
Fork: Rockshox Argyle 409 (white)
Headset: Cane Creek Tank Jump
Crank: Truvativ Holzfeller, 32t
Chainguide: E13 Supercharger bash
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer
Pedals: Primo Super Tenderizers
Chain: SRAM PC-1
Cassette: 14t cog
Rear Derailleur: none
Front Derailleur: none
Shifters: none
Handlebar: Deity (white)
Stem: Deity (black)
Grips: Oury lock on
Saddle: .243 Racing BMX seat
Seatpost: a strong and light one
Brakes: Avid BB7 6 inch roto
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial Ultimate
Front hub: A super strong and light one
Rear hub: A super strong and light one
Spokes: Super Strong/light
Rims: Downhill ones from Alex
Tires: Front=Maxxis High Roller, Back=Kenda K-Rad


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

BTW I'm in the process of building my "dream" Fall Guy now, save for a few budget constraints.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm, i'm not going to fill out all of those specs, but i'll give you the main idea

Evil Imperial (custom painted neon green)
Marz. 66rc2x in black and a 95mm reduced Z1 to switch out ; )
Chris King in black
Saint components
E13 supercharger
Custom Industy 9 24" wheels
XTR Ti cassest
Oury lock on grips! (bright green)
Hope mono 6 (for sex appea and overkilll)

and that is about the main idea


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Frame: Nemesis Project Secret Agent 26''(Black with chrome stickers)
Fork: '07 Rock Shox Pike 426
Headset: Red Chris King NoThreadSet
Crank: FSA 3-piece
Chainguide: none
Bottom Bracket: a strong one
Pedals: Wellgo flats or red snafu pedals
Chain: Anything that works
Cassette: King Cog
Rear Derailleur: n/a
Front Derailleur: n/a
Shifters: n/a
Handlebar: Titec El Norte
Stem: Hussefelt or Horzfeller
Grips: Red Snafu
Saddle: Atomlab pimp
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Brakes: Avid Juicy 5's with goodridge lines(red)
Brake Levers: Stock
Front hub: Chris King ISO 20mm(red)
Rear hub: Chris king single speed disc(red)
Spokes: DT Champion 2.0
Rims: Atomlab Pimps 36h with torque nipples
Tires: Halo twin rails


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Frame:Custom
Fork: Zocchi dj2
Headset: King Ti headset anodized green
Cranks: Saint
Chainguide: E-13 LG1
Pedals: Aircorps
Chain: XTR
Cassete: Sram PG-990
Derailer: Sram X.0
Shifter: sram X.0
Handlebar: Protaper OS
Stem: Dangerboy
Grips: ODI ruffian
Saddle: SDG
Seatpost: Thomson
Brakes: Magura Gustav M
Hubs: Green King hubs
Spokes: DT Super Comp 2.0
Rims: Deemax
Tires: Hookworms


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually I think my dream frame would be 26" wheeler Fall Guy. I might actually build that instead of my current custom frame.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two, here they are. 

Frame: (my P.2)
Fork: RS revelation 85-130
Headset:chris king
Crank:Shimano Saint double 22/32
Chainguide:none
Bottom Bracket:saint
Pedals:crankbros 5050
Chain:IG31
Cassette:sunrace 8
Rear Derailleur:Hone
Front Derailleureore
Shifters:Saint
Handlebar:diety
Stem:diety
Gripsdi lockons
Saddle:WTB DJ
Seatpost:tompson elite (have)
Brakes:Juicy 7's
Brake Levers:juicy
Front hub:deetracks
Rear hub:deetracks
Spokes:deetracks
Rims:deetracks
Tires:k-rads

this would be a very easy build for me, considering I have the frame (p.2) cranks, wheelset and brakes. but meh, I like it all on my fully better  

but my other build ? it would have to be something like this, because this is freaking sexy. jackal with a 03 all black DJ III


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Actually I think my dream frame would be 26" wheeler Fall Guy. I might actually build that instead of my current custom frame.


They don't make a 26" wheeled FG. If you want 26ers look at Nemesis. 24s are better anyways though IMO for tech riding, and especially street.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

todd, would you seriosly be running a front derailler on your dream bike??? This is urban/dj/park.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

werd, c.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I mean get the bike custom built for me.

Using this design, which you will see is like a 26" fall guy in angles and measurements. 

Man, people are going to start thinking I try and post pictures of frame ideas all the time and crap. Please don't post feedback on the frame unless you PM me. I don't want this to change topic and I don't want any more problems with people thinking my ideas are stupid, because of my current situation with a bike.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Frame: Addict Cycles
Fork: Manitou Gold Label II 100mm white
Headset: Chris King Titanium
Crank: Profile Euro BMX 170mm black
Chainwheel: Drive Street 30T
Bottom Bracket: Sinz Titanium Euro 
Pedals: Woodman Spiky
Chain: Shadow Interlock 2
SS kit: DMR SS kit w/ 16t cog
Rear Derailleur: lol
Front Derailleur: lol
Shifters: lol
Handlebar: Azonic World Force Riser 2”
Stem: Planet X Goliath
Grips: Fly Ruben
Saddle: MacNeil Fat Capital 
Seatpost: Planet X Probe
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Odyssey M2
Front hub: Hadley 20mm 36 hole gold
Rear hub: Hadley SDH 10mm Ti-Bolt 36 hole gold
Spokes: DT Alpine III
Rims: Halo Tornado gold
Tires: Kenda K-Rad


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

cummings said:


> todd, would you seriosly be running a front derailler on your dream bike??? This is urban/dj/park.


yea, because I always make my bikes more for 4X because thats what I do. BUT if it were strictly urban/park/DJ then SS.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*oh yeah*

Frame:specialized p.3 
Fork: pike
Headset:chris king multi color
Crank: profile racing euro with macneil sprocket
Chainguide:hahaha.... no 
Bottom Bracket: profile
Pedals:crank brothers mallet
Chain:kmc 410
Cassette:no, i like freewheels better,call me crazy
Rear Derailleur: no
Front Derailleur:no
Shifters:no
Handlebar:deity 31.8mm white
Stem:deity grey
Grips:specialzied enduro
Saddle:macneil capital
Seatpost:macneil
Brakes:hope
Brake Levers:hope
Front hub:dk
Rear hub:dk
Spokes:dt swiss
Rims:sun single track
Tires:maxxis holy rollers


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wanted to resurrect this old thread, because more people need to post up their dream build. There's a dead giveaway on what my setup will be like on the NemPro too!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

*hmm...*

I can't even do this, I just attempted it, but there are so many directions to take a build and so many component options... my attempts would read like 5 pages just listing out the options. I'm just pretty happy with my current bike.

attempt #1

Eastern 24" Version of the Titanium Grim Reaper w/ geo similar to a USB Molly, but a bit lower bb height
w/ integrated ht and Spanish BB, welded on seatclamp, 14mm drops, no V-bosses or guides...
FSA Impact Pro
NemPro 4X air @ 65-80mm
Premium C-Clamp stem w/ hollow chromo bolts
(9er wawyd steerer cap w/ various brew caps, could start out with Sierra Nevada as that was what was in my hand tonight)
Atomlab Trailpimp daytona bar 2.5" rise, cut down to 24.5" and tapped for Tree bar-ends
Animal Edwin Delarosa grips
Syncros DPS32 24" 36h rims - maybe I'd drill out the front?
Profile 20mm no-disc mount front hub
Eastern26 14mm SS cassette hub w/ 11t 1-pc driver and custom hollow 14mm axle and "fun bolts"
DT competition 14/15g spokes / brass nips (wish I could use torque nips with those rims)
Kenda Kiniption rear tire
Schwalbe Tabletop kevlar front tire
Odyssey Wombolt 175 cranks (maybe those new Fly cranks as another option?)
Fly spanish bb & cone spacers
Tree Lite or Superstar 25t sprocket for 22mm Wombolt spindle (If I were using a traditional 19mm 48spline profile style spindle, I'd opt for the Tree spline drive Lite sprocket and no mount bolt)
TSC Interlock V2 chain
Animal Steven Hamilton sealed or Dangerboy platforms
Macneil SL seat
Macneil Pivotal 25.4 stump
Knight Ti Pivotal bolt
Hope Mono Mini 140mm w/ 2pc carrier rotor in rear only and with Dangerboy lever blade, and Goodridge long hose.

that about sums up that one...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Frame: rtw's frame but made out of titanium
Fork: argyl
Headset: somin nice
Crank: eastern ti's
Chainguide: nah
Bottom Bracket: somin nice
Pedals: animal stevin hamiltons
Chain: somin nice
Cassette: some ss nonsense
Rear Derailleur: nah
Front Derailleur:nah
Shifters: nah
Handlebar: deity
Stem: diety
Grips: oury 
Saddle: shadow cospiracy (ryan sher model)
Seatpost: shadow ti post
Brakes: nah
Brake Levers: nah 
Front hub: that profile one that satori put up in the weight weenie thread 
Rear hub: the profile ss one
Spokes: red spokes!
Rims: hmm
Tires: uh holly rollers?


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Frame:Nemesis Project Secret Agent in Million Orange
Fork:Rock Shox Argyle in Punish-Mint
Headset:Chris King
Crank:Saint 175mm
Chainguide:e.13 32special (SRS)
Bottom Bracket:Saint
Pedals:Tioga MX Pro
Chain:Shimano Dura Ace/XTR 9spd
Cassette:Shimano Dura Ace 12-27
Rear Derailleur:Shimano Saint
Front Derailleurfor sissys)
Shifters:Shimano, Anything over LX
Handlebar:SIC Chase 2" rise
Stem:SIC Classic Camodized 40mm
Gripsld skool flange mushroom type grips (currently haro)
Saddle:SDG freestyle/I-sky (maybe a sky-lite...)
Seatpost:Thompson or SDG I beam
Brakes:Saint 160mm
Brake Levers:Shimano XT or Saint
Front hub:Chris King Orange
Rear hub:Chris King Orange
SpokesT straight gauge
Rims:Sun MTX 
Tires:Maxxis Holyroller

...wait...wait a minute, something like this....










try and pick out anything i'im missing...oh its got that pretty argyle on there now...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I really dig the orange. Do you have a closeup of that camodized stem?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I really dig the orange. Do you have a closeup of that camodized stem?


Camodizing is fairly SIC, but this is straight off the wall TRIC:









I've been spittin' how smooth woodgrain is in the past, and this just confirms it. I hope SIC drops some of these on the market. I think they have a lighter grain wood too...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

heres a close up of the stem and of my custom king top cap....mmmm


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you have a pic of it with the argyle on it?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Frame: Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpara
Fork: Marzocchi DJ
Headset: Idk something good
Crank: Race Face, something kinda short
Chainguide: IDK
Bottom Bracket: Shimano octalink
Pedals:IDK
Chain:IDK
Cassette:SingleSpeed
Rear Derailleur:SingleSpeed
Front Derailleur:SingleSpeed
Shifters:SingleSpeed
Handlebar:RaceFace
Stem:RaceFace, under 20mm
Grips:IDK
Saddle:IDK
Seatpost:IDK, Probly RaceFace again
Brakes: Hayse HFX, 8 inch front 6 in the rear
Brake Levers:IDK
Front hub:something good
Rear hub:same
Spokes:something good
Rims:something good and OVERSIZED
Tiresrobly 2.5"


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Frame: Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpara
Fork: Marzocchi DJ
Headset: Idk something good
Crank: Race Face, something kinda short
Chainguide: IDK
Bottom Bracket: Shimano octalink
Pedals:IDK
Chain:IDK
Cassette:SingleSpeed
Rear Derailleur:SingleSpeed
Front Derailleur:SingleSpeed
Shifters:SingleSpeed
Handlebar:RaceFace
Stem:RaceFace, under 20mm
Grips:IDK
Saddle:IDK
Seatpost:IDK, Probly RaceFace again
Brakes: Hayse HFX, 8 inch front 6 in the rear
Brake Levers:IDK
Front hub:something good
Rear hub:same
Spokes:something good
Rims:something good and OVERSIZED
Tiresrobly 2.5"


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

Frame: usb molly
Fork: nemisis tuned z1 65mm
Headset: king
Crank: wombolt/ tree sproket
Bottom Bracket: odyssey
Pedals: dmr
Chain: wipperman ti
Handlebar: axiom crow bars
Stem: elementary
Grips: animal edwins
Saddle: macniel capitol
Seatpost: macniel
Brakes: fly/ odessy gtx-r/ dragonfly dual upper and lowers
Brake Levers: tech 77
Front hub: hadley
Rear hub: g-sport coaster
Spokes: dt
Rims: chrome pimp lites
Tires: kiniptions


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Do you have a pic of it with the argyle on it?


nope but i assure you its extrememly sexy....


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Transition TOP
RS Argyle
Syncros rims
Chris king hubs
Maxxis holy roller 
Chris king steelset
Diety stem, bar, cranks 
Tioga megablock pedals
Diety ss front chainring
Syncros seatpost
Diety seat
Avid juicy 7 rear brake.
Half link chain
:thumbsup:


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

rowlands said:


> Rear hub: g-sport coaster
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't think they made a freecoaster.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

zerossix said:


> nope but i assure you its extrememly sexy....


I don't doubt it.


----------



## rowlands (Jan 30, 2006)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> rowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Rear hub: g-sport coaster
> ...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Like this ......


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Like this ......


Yeah but you're cheating Brad, you get to make them just how you want them. All we can do is find the bike with the closest to our perfect geometry.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Yeah but you're cheating Brad, you get to make them just how you want them. All we can do is find the bike with the closest to our perfect geometry.


Not really cheating , it's still work making a bike ... you can't just sprinkle magic pixi dust and POOF here's your new prototype frame .

The new StreetFighter frame , chainguide and ajsutable dropout took months of C.A.D. revisions . I was trying to find a good rendering pic of the frame chainstay dropout assembly with the chainguide mounted ... but that would be posting a little TOO much info let's jsut say there ALLOT more involved than it looks on the bike . The hardest thing is to make something well enginered look simple .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't doubt it, but in the end, once the calculations and renderings are in, you're the one with the hand file and the welding machine.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I don't doubt it, but in the end, once the calculations and renderings are in, you're the one with the hand file and the welding machine.


The renderings are a guide line but if the math isnt right , your bikes not going to ride right or go together at all .

The new Streetfighter is a perfect example of what the orignal question was ... your perfect bike money no object .
If I had to PAY for everything on that bike including machine time ... I woulnt be driving the .:R any longer .

Then in the end I still had to hand built and fit all the little peices we designed .


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Like this ......


that bike is beautiful


----------



## Str8NoobYo (Aug 3, 2006)

im thinkin Brad should hand me down one of those frames and ill mow his yard for the next year... jk but ya i want one!


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Like this ......


I think I just spooged a little bit in my pants.

That looks f-king CRAZY. Do you guys do custom frames for 6'6" guys? I'm riding a 17" Scrap which seems huge for a DJ bike but its perfect for a guy my size.


----------

